# Accutron Snorkel



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

About to pull the trigger on this : http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bulova-96B208-Accutron-II-Snorkel-Collection-Silver-Tone-Mesh-Bracelet-UK-Seller-/272014241070?hash=item3f554fed2e:g:4g0AAOSw5VFWG9YU

Love the old tuning fork one but fancy a shiny new one, any got any wrist shots of these and opinions?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)




----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks Paul, looks nice, quite a bit larger than the original


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

They are very nice watches Roy. You wont regret it.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> They are very nice watches Roy. You wont regret it.


 +1 but the bracelet is a bit odd and not the best quality imo.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'll order it tomorrow when the commission link is active, not sure it works yet on iPad, every little helps :laugh:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

I will be so very jealous. :yes:

Lovely lovely watch.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

These retro "self homage" watches seem like a good idea to me. They look good, their movements are supposed to be better than a standard quartz which makes them a bit special. They cost a few hundred, while Omega's efforts in the same area cost several thousand. I think Citizen has found a decent direction to take with the Bulova name.

Later,
William


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

handlehall said:


> +1 but the bracelet is a bit odd and not the best quality imo.


 Perhaps not, though I purchased a Ruhla chrono this year with a similar mesh and they are super comfy and seem reasonably rugged.

Later,
William


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

handlehall said:


> +1 but the bracelet is a bit odd and not the best quality imo.


 Bracelet is odd,can confirm that, each side is half mesh and half links,looks strange and feels strange.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

bridgeman said:


> Bracelet is odd,can confirm that, each side is half mesh and half links,looks strange and feels strange.


 I think the bracelet is excellent :thumbsup: . The solid, non-mesh links by the butterfly clasp are the removable ones for adjusting the length.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Ordered :thumbsup:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Stunning watch, nice one Roy :notworthy:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Just in time for the Wednesday quartz thread


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

Hmm, I don't mean to be disparaging but...

If I were to buy one I'd buy a real one.

I feel that modern Bulova watches spoil the brand. 

Its like a cheap print of a classic painting.


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Roy have you worn this one yet? Seen how cheap they are makes me think i should get one


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

good show, id like to see the insides.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

mattbeef said:


> Roy have you worn this one yet? Seen how cheap they are makes me think i should get one


 I have worn it and its very nice, bigger that the original tuning fork ones.


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks for that Roy


----------



## EchoSevenNine (Jan 21, 2016)

Necropost!

Anyone else have any experience of these? It seems to be a bit of a Marmite watch.

I do like the look of them but know nothing of the build quality, finish or performance.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

EchoSevenNine said:


> Necropost!
> 
> Anyone else have any experience of these? It seems to be a bit of a Marmite watch.
> 
> I do like the look of them but know nothing of the build quality, finish or performance.


 I have one and would say "buy with confidence" I think the original bracelet is a bit odd but others disagree and it is easily swappable anyway!


----------



## EchoSevenNine (Jan 21, 2016)

Thanks for that.

I was watching a Blue one on TZ's sales corner and i see now it's sold.

Typical... procrastination strikes again!

What colour do you have out of interest?


----------



## EchoSevenNine (Jan 21, 2016)

I was all set on the blue there but that black and red looks bloody sharp aswell.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

EchoSevenNine said:


> Thanks for that.
> 
> I was watching a Blue one on TZ's sales corner and i see now it's sold.
> 
> ...


 Orange which I hope doesn't fade like the original.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I love my bluey...

*Bulova 96B209 Accutron II Snorkel*



















Imo it also has a better bracelet then the orange version which is only part mesh :biggrin:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

*Bulova Accutron II Snorkel Chronograph 98B253.*



















Gun metal grey is the plating all of the cool kids are getting!

Later,
William


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

These do look great watches. I'm a sucker for blue dials on watches so if I had funds I'd probably go for the blue dial on bracelet. However, the grey plating looks great too, but I would be worried about scratching and marking it. How durable is it? Enjoy them, I love the look...-)


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Littlelegs said:


> These do look great watches. I'm a sucker for blue dials on watches so if I had funds I'd probably go for the blue dial on bracelet. However, the grey plating looks great too, but I would be worried about scratching and marking it. How durable is it? Enjoy them, I love the look...-)


 I missed this before.

I've been none too cautious with mine and nothing has happened yet with regards to the plating. I've been wearing it every day since I received it last November. I suspect if I keep on wearing it full time it may polish up a bit in places, but no complaints yet. 

Later,
William


----------

